# Lincoln, IL - Bobcat 72" Blower



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

2011 bobcat snowblower. Low hour & Very good condition. Original steel cutting edge & shoes come with it, which are 90%+...Currently has uhmw edge that is about shot. Uhmw shoes are still decent. Good match for medium frame high flow machines or standard flow large frame machines. $4000. Pick up only in east Peoria, IL. Call or text 309-251-0427 for further info.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

lowblue:


----------

